# Worldmark info website



## ronparise (Jan 11, 2017)

as many of you know Fred Greeb developed and managed a Worldmark information website. It was the place to go to learn the ins and outs of how to use a Worldmark ownership with  tips and tricks to get those hard to get reservations

Fred died a year or so ago and there was no one to keep the site updated. And since there were several rule changes, portions of the site and some of Fred's advice became obsolete. But the site remained the best place to learn how to use Worldmark

Well it finally happened.  There was no one to maintain (and I assume pay for) the website and it is no longer available

Fred's death was a great loss to the Worldmark community but at least his work lived on. Now that it's gone I find I'm in mourning again


----------



## rhonda (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh, so sorry to read that his site is down.  I referenced it often for 'historical' notes -- especially related to rule changes, fee changes over time, etc.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 11, 2017)

His site was very well organized.  It is where I learned how (and why) to make grouped reservations.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 11, 2017)

I am very sorry to hear this. Fred's website was great!

Is anyone here in contact with Fred's family? I, for one, would be happy to chip in to keep Fred's site available for the next few years. Perhaps his family could arrange this, if some of Fred's "fans" footed the bill. If the site just recently went away, all the data has probably been preserved by his web hosting company. Keeping the website going, without updates (other than perhaps a one-time update to announce that Fred has passed away and the site is being archived) would be quite easy.

Added -- I just now checked and almost all of the content of Fred's site (other than photos and graphics) appears to be available via The Wayback Machine. The Wayback Machine is a project to save all the text that has ever been posted to the web. (No, I am not kidding.)

The Wayback Machine is available at web.archive.org and the most recent version of Fred's site can be accessed at https://web.archive.org/web/20160422134157/http://www.wmtsinfo.com/
However, using The Wayback Machineis much less convenient than using the original website. So, I'd still be happy to chip in.


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 11, 2017)

If someone else is interested in handling the financial side of maintaining the site, I would be willing to take care of the technical aspects of getting the site up and running. As a Worldmark owner, I found value from the site and am willing to pay it forward with my time and energy. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 13, 2017)

Seriously, how much are a domain name and hosting services?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2017)

I would be happy to donate as well to keep the site. I still use it from time to time as a refresher


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Seriously, how much are a domain name and hosting services?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Domain names are usually $9.99 per year.  Hosting about $99 per year.   It varies based on promotion etc.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 13, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Domain names are usually $9.99 per year.  Hosting about $99 per year.   It varies based on promotion etc.



Hosting is the easy part. If you are right $1000 will give you 10 years

The bigger deal is maintaining it. Making the needed changes when there is a rule change and  each time a new resort comes online


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2017)

we can host the site for free if you like, if someone wants to compile the important articles ill be happy to upload them and store them forever (with links here on the wm forum)

note looking at the whois record, someone renewed the domain just a few days ago...hope to see the site come back and remain a resource for owners!


----------



## judyp2530 (Jan 27, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Seriously, how much are a domain name and hosting services?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One can be had from Google for $10, Bluehost $12, GODaddy $0.99/yr.  Also, I parked a website of mine at "Weebly" for free plus you don't need a domain name, but if TUG is willing, so much the better.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 2, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> we can host the site for free if you like, if someone wants to compile the important articles ill be happy to upload them and store them forever (with links here on the wm forum)
> 
> note looking at the whois record, someone renewed the domain just a few days ago...hope to see the site come back and remain a resource for owners!



That is a tempting offer.... I just wonder how many informational venues in the WM community would remain viable if both WM structured content and discussion was here...

Does the new software offer good content management tools? ....that is where Fred's site shined compared to trying to manage structured content on forum/discussion software that is optimized for unstructured data... i.e. here or FB or WMO


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2017)

im not sure what sort of software was used on his site.

but id find it hard to believe whatever was available for him (or thru the entry level hosting packages) isnt available on our dedicated server.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 3, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im not sure what sort of software was used on his site.
> 
> but id find it hard to believe whatever was available for him (or thru the entry level hosting packages) isnt available on our dedicated server.



It was a package called NucleusCMS v3.64 - it seems to be abandonware now. 

http://nucleuscms.org/


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2017)

yea, ive never heard of that one.  ill have to see if there is an existing CMS system available with the software package on the server itself...although even if we had nucleus im not sure we'd have access to the database and everything would have to be hand imported anyway based off the wayback stuff.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you have Joomla on the server? I had ported a bunch of the content into that CMS a while back.

https://www.joomla.org/


----------



## tederecio (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm new to TUG as a formal member but have been reading the forums for about 2 years .

I'd be happy to lend my web experience to getting the WorldMark web page back up and running. I might even be willing to "own" the website and "pay for it" if there's enough interest. I already own a few domains for other projects I own and could share my hosting for the benefit for our community. Then, all we'd have to do is purchase a domain name (cheap) and forward everything from my hosting provider.

Only downside: I'm not currently a WM owner (although that might change this year) so I'd need help from other members to keep the info updated. This might be as simple as setting up a ticketing system and having folks log in to issue me directives to keep the website updated.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 19, 2017)

Is the web location discussed  here wmowners?


Thanks
Anita


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2017)

PClapham said:


> Is the web location discussed  here wmowners?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Anita


If so, the forums are still alive, but they are probably hosted on a different server. Is it only a matter of time?


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 19, 2017)

PClapham said:


> Is the web location discussed  here wmowners?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Anita



No.  It's Fred's page that wasn't a discussion forum, but rather an information site.  Fred passed away a few years ago and his website is what they are trying to save.
Sue


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> No.  It's Fred's page that wasn't a discussion forum, but rather an information site.  Fred passed away a few years ago and his website is what they are trying to save.
> Sue


The www.wmowners.com homepage looks to be really messed up though.


----------



## tturla (Nov 16, 2017)

Update on this? Was Mr. Greeb's site ever restored?


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 16, 2017)

Sadly no.


----------

